# Lately



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mavericks have been dropping more games of usual than late. Losses to the Grizzlies, Hornets, Lakers, and Blazers, all Western playoff squads. While individually none of these losses are shocking, losing three of the last four, and four of the last six is.

What do you guys think is wrong with the team right now?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think anything is wrong with the team. The Mavs have won 20 of the last 25 games, three of those losses came by a single point, now they lost to the Lakers by 5 and in Portland by 3. Eventually they were due to drop some of those close ones. 

Regardless, I still don't see this team as a true title contender.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah I agree with croco. No offense to you guys, but I can't see the Mavs representing the west in the finals, let alone win it all.


----------

